# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  फोरम के सामान्य विभाग के विवरण

## pathfinder

*नया सूत्र बनाने के लिये संबन्धित विभाग का चयन करने संबंधी आवश्यक सुझाव ।* 
किस विभाग में कौन सा सूत्र बनाएँ? 

हिंदी विचार मंच में वयस्क और अश्लील प्रस्तुतियाँ सर्वथा प्रतिबंधित हैं | सदस्यों की विभिन्न रुचियों के मद्देनज़र सामान्य मंच में बहुत से मनोरंजक और जीवनोपयोगी विभागों का सृजन किया गया है जिनका विवरण निम्नवत है : 

क) कला विभाग : यह एक नव सृजित विभाग है | सौम्य और कलात्मक प्रस्तुतियों जैसे ड्राईंग, पेंटिंग, मेहंदी, टैटू, कैरिकेचर आदि के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्र निर्मित कर सकते हैं | क्योंकि यह विभाग सामान्य मंच का अंग है इसलिए सदस्यों को ध्यान रखना होगा कि वे इस विभाग में वयस्क प्रस्तुतियों से परहेज करें | 

ख) मेरा भारत : यह विभाग भारत देश के गौरवशाली इतिहास की जानकारी के लिए बनाया गया है | भारत देश के करेंट टापिक्स पर चर्चा के लिए भी इसी विभाग में सूत्र बनाए गए हैं | सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि वे देश के इतिहास, मौजूदा विषयों एवं सांस्कृतिक विषयों पर स्वस्थ चर्चा और विचार विमर्श के सूत्र इसी विभाग में निर्मित करें |

मेरा भारत विभाग में कुछ उप-विभाग भी निर्मित किये गए हैं जिनका विवरण निम्नवत है :-

ख-१) क़ानून : भारतीय संविधान और भारतीय दंड विधान से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के लिए इस उप विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | इन विषयों पर जानकारी साझा करने के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्र निर्मित कर सकते हैं |

ख-२) उपभोक्ता जागरूकता : सदस्यों से दैनिक उपयोगी वस्तुओं की गुणवता और खरीददारी से सम्बंधित जानकारियों को साझा करने के लिए इस विभाग का निर्माण किया गया है | अपेक्षा है कि उपभोक्ता जागरूकता से सम्बंधित सूत्रों के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग का चयन करें | 

ख-३) छोटा पर्दा : भारत में टेलीविजन पर प्रसारित होने वाले असंख्य चैनलों पर आने वाले बहुत से धारावाहिकों एवं कलाकारों के विषय में जानकारी को साझा करने के लिए इस विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | छोटे परदे से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं |

ग) नारी जगत : मंच का यह विभाग नारियों के लिए सुरक्षित है। यहाँ पर दो उपखंड भी सृजित किये गए हैं :-
ग-1) सौन्दर्य एवं रूप सज्जा 
ग-2) आधुनिक परिधान 
नाम के अनुरूप उपरोक्त दोनों उपखंडों में महिलाओं से सम्बंधित सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन एवं नवीनतम परिधानों के विषय में विस्तृत विवरण है।

घ) विश्व-दर्शन : विश्व के अनेकों देशों के बारे में, वहाँ की ऐतिहासिक और दर्शनीय इमारतों के बारे में, वहाँ की सांस्कृतिक जानकारियों, कलाकृतियों अथवा अन्य विशिष्ट जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया गया है | विदेशी जानकारियों से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्र बना सकते हैं | 

च) गीत संगीत : फ़िल्मी और गैर फ़िल्मी गीतों की प्रस्तुति के लिए इस विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | इस विभाग में सदस्य फ़िल्मी गीत-संगीत, प्रादेशिक गीत-संगीत, लोकगीत एवं लोक संगीत से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

छ) हमारा स्वास्थ्य : यह विभाग स्वास्थ्य संबंधी जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए बनाया गया है | सदस्य स्वास्थ्य संबंधी जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए इस विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | विशेष अनुरोध यह है कि सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार की उपचार संबंधी जानकारी प्रस्तुत करते समय ध्यान रखेंगे कि उनके द्वारा प्रस्तुत की गयी जानकारी को अपनाने वाले सदस्यों को किसी भी प्रकार का शारीरिक दोष नहीं होगा | अनुरोध यह भी है कि सदस्य इस विभाग में प्रस्तुत उपचारों को किसी प्रशिक्षित चिकित्सक से डिस्कस करने के बाद ही उपयोग में लायें | 

ज) भारतीय सिनेमा : भारतीय फिल्मों एवं भारतीय फ़िल्मी कलाकारों से सम्बंधित चित्रों, चलचित्रों एवं चर्चा-परिचर्चा से सम्बंधित सूत्र इस विभाग में बनाए जा सकते हैं | 

झ) खेल-खिलाड़ी : राष्ट्रीय एवं अंतर्राष्ट्रीय खेलों, प्रतियोगिताओं अथवा खिलाड़ियों से सम्बंधित विवरण प्रस्तुत करने के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग का चयन कर सकते हैं | 

ट) आओ कुछ जान लें : यह विभाग देश विदेश के करेंट टापिक्स की जानकारियों, परिवार, समुदाय अथवा समाज की प्रचलित मान्यताओं, स्थितियों एवं किसी घटना विशेष की जानकारियों को साझा करने के उद्देश्य से इस विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | सदस्य ऐसे किन्ही भी विषयों को प्रस्तुत करने के लिए सूत्र इसी विभाग में बना सकते हैं | 
सदस्यों की सुविधा के लिए इस विभाग में निम्न  महत्वपूर्ण उपखंड निर्मित किये गए हैं:-

ट-1) साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें : इस विभाग में जीवनोपयोगी जानकारियाँ, महापुरुषों की सूक्तियाँ एवं अन्य साहित्यिक जानकारियाँ संजोई गयी हैं | सदस्य इस विभाग में साहित्यिक और जीवनोपयोगी सामग्री को साझा करने के लिए सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं |

ट-2) आज का दिन :इस उपखंड मे सदस्य वर्ष के ३६५ दिनों में से किसी भी दिनांक विशेष, तिथि विशेष, त्यौहार विशेष अथवा पर्व विशेष पर जानकारियों को साझा करने के लिए सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

ट-3) तकनीकी जानकारी : सदस्यों को तकनीकी जानकारियों मुहैया करने के उद्देश्य से इस उपयोगी विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | इस विभाग में आवश्यक सूत्रों का निर्माण कर के सदस्य कंप्यूटर अथवा अन्य कोई इलेक्ट्रानिक गैजेट से सम्बंधित तकनीकी जाकारियों का आदान प्रदान कर सकते हैं | 

ट-4) मोबाईल : आज मोबाईल एक अति आवश्यक सहयोगी साबित हो रहा है अतः इस विषय में विस्तृत जानकारी को एक ही स्थान पर एकत्र करने के उद्देश्य से इस विषय को 'तकनीकी जानकारी' विभाग से पृथक कर एक उप-विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | सदस्य मोबाईल से सम्बंधित जानकारियों को इस उप विभाग में साझा कर सकते हैं | 

ट-5) पढाई-लिखाई : यह विभाग विभिन्न प्रकार की प्रतियोगी परीक्षाओं/इंटरव्यू आदि की मूलभूत तैयारियों से सम्बंधित जाकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए निर्मित किया गया है | सदस्य इस विभाग में फोरम के अन्य सदस्यों से ऐसी उपयोगी जानकारियाँ साझा कर सकते हैं |


ट-6) कृषि एवं पशुपालन : भारत एक कृषि प्रधान देश है | कृषि के महत्वपूर्ण कार्य पशुओं के माध्यम से संपन्न किये जाते हैं | आदि काल से पशु-पक्षियों एवं मानव में एक घोषित -अघोषित अथवा जाना-अनजाना रिश्ता चलता चला आ रहा है | अतः खेती एक पशु पालन से सम्बंधित जानकारियों को सदस्यों से साझा करने के लिए इस उपयोगी विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | सदस्य ऐसी जानकारियों को इस विभाग में प्रस्तुत कर सकते हैं | 

ट-7) प्राचीन संग्रहणीय वस्तुएँ : 'आओ कुछ जान लें' विभाग से पृथक यह एक उप विभाग है जिसमे विभिन्न प्रकार की रुचियों का और विभिन्न प्रकार के कलेक्शन्स का विवरण एकत्र किये गए हैं | सदस्य ऐसे संग्रहणीय वस्तुओं का विवरण प्रस्तुत करने के लिए इसी विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

ट-8) पाक कला : फोरम का यह सर्वाधिक चटखारेदार विभाग है | इस विभाग में विभिन्न प्रकार के जायकों, पाक-विधियों एवं खाद्य पदार्थों का विवरण संग्रहीत है | सदस्य अपनी मनपसंद खाद्य सामग्री के विषय में जानकारी लेने अथवा देने के लिए इस विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

ठ) आओ समय बिताएँ - मंच में स्वस्थ मनोरंजन का यह इकलौता विभाग है | 'चौपाल' सूत्र इस विभाग की जान है | इस विभाग में स्वस्थ मनोरंजन के अनेकोनेक सूत्र संग्रहीत हैं | सदस्य सामान्य परिचर्चा के लिए सूत्रों का निर्माण इस विभाग में कर सकते हैं |

----------

